# Does uber and lyft pax see their own ratings?



## Zhenbuxianghua (Feb 17, 2017)

First let me clarify I never use uber or lyft to call a car myself. I'm just a driver, not a PAX. 

I've always assumed that PAX can see their own ratings prominently. That's why I hesitate to leave 1 star for some PAX who are really obnoxious, or some PAX who always request very short trips(in my neighborhood there are a few such PAX who just need a ride to the mall or bar. I tend to ignore them now). 

Yesterday I had this conversation with this PAX who has a 4.98 rating(which is pretty good). I complimented him for the high rating and he asked me where he can see his rating from his cell phone app. I fumbled with his phone a bit and can't figure it out and handed the phone back to him. 

If there's no way a pax can see his/her rating then I don't need to worry about rating retaliation(which means if I leave a 1 star for a pax the pax leave a 1 star for me in return). 

Can someone please educate me for this? I've seen many PAX with low ratings and it seems they are those who kept requesting short trips. I've always leave a 5 star except a few occasions that the PAX were too bad. If the PAX can't see their rating easily I'll feel free to leave low rating for those PAX who request short trips and never give a tip(yes there are a few PAX who never give me a tip).


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> First let me clarify I never use uber or lyft to call a car myself. I'm just a driver, not a PAX.
> 
> I've always assumed that PAX can see their own ratings prominently. That's why I hesitate to leave 1 star for some PAX who are really obnoxious, or some PAX who always request very short trips(in my neighborhood there are a few such PAX who just need a ride to the mall or bar. I tend to ignore them now).
> 
> ...


You just open up the menu and the rating will be next to his picture, under his name.

If he can't see it it's because he's too new. 
I've heard it doesn't show up until there's at least a few rides to average a rating. Not sure how many.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Zhenbuxianghua said:


> First let me clarify I never use uber or lyft to call a car myself. I'm just a driver, not a PAX.
> 
> I've always assumed that PAX can see their own ratings prominently. That's why I hesitate to leave 1 star for some PAX who are really obnoxious, or some PAX who always request very short trips(in my neighborhood there are a few such PAX who just need a ride to the mall or bar. I tend to ignore them now).
> 
> ...


Lyft - rider can't see their rating 
Uber - rider can see their rating after rider completes 5 trips


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I had a fairly talkative uber passenger look at his rating and ask me why he was 4.84 and not 5.

I told him it was because he doesn't tip.

He was very quiet for the rest of the ride.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Lyft - rider can't see their rating
> Uber - rider can see their rating after rider completes 5 trips


Are you sure about the Lyft answer? What is your source? Thank you


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Are you sure about the Lyft answer? What is your source? Thank you


People who have used Lyft said it doesn't show your ratings. You have to specifically request it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> People who have used Lyft said it doesn't show your ratings. You have to specifically request it.


Really! Hmmm, interesting. Thank you for the insight.


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

I use Lyft as a pax & driver. The rating isn’t displayed in app, but Lyft sends you a weekly “report” with it. Your official rider badges are in the report, too.


----------



## Shine98 (Jul 12, 2017)

Uber PAX cannot see his updated rating until he rates you. Say if you rate him a 1, all drivers see his dropped rating, but he still see his old number from his app, until he rates you then he will see his dropped rating, so PAX cannot retaliate anymore.

Safe to rate what they deserve on both platforms.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

T&W said:


> I use Lyft as a pax & driver. The rating isn't displayed in app, but Lyft sends you a weekly "report" with it. Your official rider badges are in the report, too.


Rider badges. How do drivers give riders badges?


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Shine98 said:


> Uber PAX cannot see his updated rating until he rates you. Say if you rate him a 1, all drivers see his dropped rating, but he still see his old number from his app, until he rates you then he will see his dropped rating...


Not true. If he waits 24 hours he can see it. Pax have like a week to rate drivers. So smart ones will wait out the 24 hour period and look.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I gave a ride to a guy with 5 stars the other day and somehow the subject came up. He didnt even know he had a rating/riders got rated.. I figured he was new and that’s why he had a 5, but he said he’s been using Uber for over a year, fairly often.. Really nice guy, nice conversation, deserved a 5.. I assumed he would leave a tip..but never did.


----------

